# [gelöst] Qt update von 5.7.1 auf 5.9.4

## oliver2104

Hallo, ich habe Probleme beim System-Update betreffend QT

die letzte installierte Version ist bei mir 5.7.1

die neueste verfügbare Version ist 5.9.4

automatisch läuft das Update nicht.

bekomme da Meldungen wie zb:

```

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-qt/qtgui:5

  (dev-qt/qtgui-5.9.4-r3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.9.4 required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.9.4-r2:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.1-r1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    dev-qt/qtgui:5/5.7= required by (media-video/smplayer-17.11.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^                                                                                                      

    (and 16 more with the same problems)

dev-qt/qtdbus:5

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.9.4:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.9.4 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.9.4-r3:5/5.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.1 required by (dev-qt/qdbus-5.7.1:5/5.7::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    (and 2 more with the same problem)
```

und so geht es noch weiter.

wie sollte ich dieses Problem angehen?Last edited by oliver2104 on Wed Mar 28, 2018 8:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Hallo oliver2104,

es gibt etliche Threads in den Foren zu diesem Thema - in diesen sind auch Lösungen beschrieben.

Das Problem ist folgendes: es gibt ein Update auf Qt 5.9, aber auf Deinem Rechner sind noch einzelne Pakete, die Qt 5.7 benötigen. Deshalb gibt es die von Dir gezeigten Fehlermeldungen... 

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: 

1) Du suchst die Pakete, die noch Qt 5.7 benötigen und schaust, warum sie Qt 5.7 benötigen und löst dieses Problem.

2) Du zeigst uns die Ausgaben von "emerge --info", "emerge --update --deep --newuse -av @world" und von "emerge --update --deep --newuse --tree -av @world" - dann können wir gemeinsam suchen.

Mike

----------

## musv

Du kannst auch erst mal versuchen, über den Backtrack-Parameter die Abhängigkeiten aufzulösen: 

```
emerge -1uDN world --backtrack=1000
```

----------

## oliver2104

Danke Euch beiden für die Antwort.

Ich habs zuerst probiert mit:

```
emerge -1uDN world --backtrack=1000
```

Das hat etwas gedauert, ist aber anstandslos durchgelaufen.

Jetzt ist wieder alles UptoDate. Kannte den Parameter --backtrack gar nicht.

Bin begeistert, selten war ein Problem so schnell beseitigt.

----------

## mike155

```
emerge -1uDN world --backtrack=1000

```

Ich bin weniger begeistert. Der mysteriöse Backtrack-Parameter wird viel zu häufig benötigt - und leider auch in Standard-Situationen, wie in diesem Fall.

Vielleicht (hoffentlich) schaffen Michał Górny und seine Mitstreiter es ja wirklich, einen besseren Solver für Portage zu implementieren.

----------

